# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Bezugsquellen >  Hang Dong

## schorschilia

> _War bei mir in der Nähe, darum kenn ich den Laden..._


Wollte den von Teiger eröffneten Thread nicht mit "fremden" Infos zumüllen……(magst was schreiben vom Angeln …von früher…?)

……Hang Dong; da war noch was….  Einer meiner unzähligen Reisen führte mich 2001  wieder in den Norden, nicht zuletzt da mein "selbst gebasteltes Reise-Handbuch"  vieles zu erzählen hatte. 
Einige Jahre zuvor in Kanchanaburi bei einem Happy Hour Bier ( gedacht  ist hier das Bier nach einem zufriedenen “ "Expedition-Tag“) sah ich eines dieser kitschigen Bilder an einer kahlen Wand.  
Da wusste ich; da musste hin…..mehr war nicht. Erst viel später, zurück in Kummerland und www. beschloss ich die "Schlaufe"   CNX - Mae Rim – Hang Dong – CNX in die Planung einzubeziehen. 
Da ich keinen Führerschein hatte, entschied ich mich für den beschwerlichen Weg auf "billigstem" Weg,  ja ich weiß der (Kiniau-Tourist – dass man dadurch am meisten erlebt, vergisst man gerne….und am Ende des Tages vielleicht nicht einmal so Cheap Charlie-mäßig unterwegs war…aber ist eh "Wurscht".)

Langer Rede und unsinniger Erklärungen; besichtigt hatte ich mehrere, der doch erstaunlich vielen Resorts auf kleinem Radius für betuchte (Thai / & Urlauber)….. bei Hang Dong, dem Bild von Kanchanaburi; erfüllte es meine Erwartungen vollumfänglich; die Anfrage einer Unterkunft wegen, aber war so das dämlichste was ich in 30 Jahren Thailand zu hören bekam; - 
Trotzdem die Anlage war wunderschön.



Bereits zuvor auf den ersten KM über Mae Rim hatte ich bereits das Mae Sa Valley Resort ins Herz geschlossen.
(das Resort habe ich in den folgenden Jahren zwei weitere X besucht. - ist jeden Satang wert.)
https://www.maesavalleyresort.com/home.html#!/page_info  



 



Morning has broken…oder so ähnlich; einfach ohne Cat – den Stevens. 
(ich weiß, Bilder sind versch…ist /war halt noch die analoge Zeit.)

Heute 2022 ist auf den "Youbi Tubi Videos" ein neues Restaurant am Fuße des Resorts zu sehen ( wunderschön! ) Bungis scheinen in einer höheren Preiskategorie angesiedelt; …
Reiz oder STOPP…..man wird’s (ich) nie erfahren!
Ein Jahr später besuchte ich in derselben Gegend das Lanna  Resort, war eine Idylle, wunderschön – aber schwierig der Kommunikation wegen – ich kein Thai – sie noch "weniger Englisch" –
Wäre beinahe verhungert….   ...... in Thailand 





Zu guter Letzt; - Er hat mich auf vielen Reisen begleitet.   Phu Kampee

----------

